# Slow download rate using scp



## blind0ne (Dec 24, 2021)

Hello, Is it normal for scp-cli? 
Should I reinstall system completely? 
The network is fine, speedtest gives 100mb/s
Thanks


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 24, 2021)

scp depends on ssh for authentication.
As such I would imagine that speed would depend on the algorithm you chose for ssh encryption.
Have you tested different schemes?









						Copy files without encryption (ssh) in local network
					

scp works well in all cases, but the Raspberry Pi is to weak to copy files efficiently in a secure environment (lan). The theoretically possible 6,75 MB/s via 54 Mbit wireless lan shrink down to ab...




					unix.stackexchange.com


----------



## gpw928 (Dec 24, 2021)

I see that security/openssh-portable now has "NONE Cipher Support" in the  build options.

This was something that got removed some years back and always smacked to me of the "nanny state" very hard at work.

So, I assume that you can now build a local copy of ssh with an option "-c none" to disable encryption, which speeds up data transfer considerably.

Of course, that means that you have to take responsibility for the security implications.


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 28, 2021)

The problem no only in scp


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 28, 2021)

Speedtest also looks strange, the computer on the same network has 100/100


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 28, 2021)

Loaded from another drive with old installation. Looks like my current installation was "hacked" or something like this. How can I "fast" backup everything including browser history, ect


----------

